# What the ?????? Updated !



## BowanaLee (Jan 9, 2017)

I shot a little buck right at dark Sunday afternoon. Got him on video fighting a smaller buck as I shot. I thought the shot was fairly good but he didn't act like he was hurt that bad so I waited until today to blood trail him. Lost him after 4-500 yds. Blood just petered out as he hit the boundary line. He did pass one of my trail cams and this is what I found.  Looks like I got the shoulder blade ? A low poundage bow finally caught up with me ?  Thoughts ?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 9, 2017)

I think its in the ten ring. Caught the line at 3:00.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 9, 2017)

I had one do the same thing to me this year, looks like about where I hit mine, lost it also after about 500 yards. If I see him around panola road and highway 155 this extended archery season ill let you know


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 9, 2017)

The front of the scapula there is super thick, and has a raised ridge almost in it before the knuckle.  Not much of anything going to do any good there.  Sorry buddy!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 9, 2017)

That's what happened to me, and that's why we didn't win......


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 9, 2017)

I had it happen a few years ago. Seen him later with a cut there getting along just fine. 
Let it go, thought I done  tortured it enough. Lols


----------



## j_seph (Jan 9, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> The front of the scapula there is super thick, and has a raised ridge almost in it before the knuckle.  Not much of anything going to do any good there.  Sorry buddy!


7 mag


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 9, 2017)

j_seph said:


> 7 mag



Is that a bow I don't know about?


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 9, 2017)

BowanaLee said:


> I shot a little buck right at dark Sunday afternoon. Got him on video fighting a smaller buck as I shot. I thought the shot was fairly good but he didn't act like he was hurt that bad so I waited until today to blood trail him. Lost him after 4-500 yds. Blood just petered out as he hit the boundary line. He did pass one of my trail cams and this is what I found.  Looks like I got the shoulder blade ? A low poundage bow finally caught up with me ?  Thoughts ?



That's just a tuff deal. I think it had more to do with shot placement that what # bow you were shooting. Its hard to bust all the way through the shoulder. Looks like he will make it though maybe next year.


----------



## BlackEagle (Jan 9, 2017)

I would have come up with a better story. Like you missed the big buck and accidentally hit the dink standing behind him


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jan 9, 2017)

That stinks for sure. I imagine that arrow will work itself as out and he will be fine. Just out of curiosity, how many pounds are you pulling and what head are did you use? I'm only pulling 52 and so far so good. I'm 5 for 5 with 3 pass thru's.


----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2017)

BlackEagle said:


> I would have come up with a better story. Like you missed the big buck and accidentally hit the dink standing behind him



This !!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 9, 2017)

Nothing wrong with shooting that deer.


----------



## uturn (Jan 9, 2017)

Remarkable Animals..

Has happened to me...its a game of inches isn't it!

I still think about those shots.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 9, 2017)

BlackEagle said:


> I would have come up with a better story. Like you missed the big buck and accidentally hit the dink standing behind him




Watch it young un. 
It was gettn late in a bad luck season. Land owners wanting meat too.  
I still have 3 weeks. Maybe I can pull it off ?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 9, 2017)

looks like someone shooting field tips


----------



## Duff (Jan 9, 2017)

A matter of an inch or 2. But you know that. This one made it 70 yds.


----------



## BlackEagle (Jan 9, 2017)

BowanaLee said:


> Watch it young un.
> It was gettn late in a bad luck season. Land owners wanting meat too.
> I still have 3 weeks. Maybe I can pull it off ?





Good luck! It happened to me this year too so I know how you feel.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 10, 2017)

lee show us the video. i believe you threw that arrow at that deer.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 10, 2017)

Lee...I would be glad too help you out the next 3 weeks of your season...."one old dude to another"...retired here and have plenty of time?


----------



## chill15 (Jan 13, 2017)

Might want to get a crossbow!


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 14, 2017)

chill15 said:


> Might want to get a crossbow!



Why?  Because he made a bad shot?  I'll bet he's killed more than most on this forum.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 14, 2017)

j_seph said:


> 7 mag



That would have made for a different ending.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Jan 15, 2017)

I hit a big nanny doe this year in the same spot you did but it went in a little further. I found my broken arrow thanks to the Luminok but no blood at all. 
Went back the next morning and found 3 areas where she bled just a bit and fresh poop. Put my dog on her and she chased it for quite a ways.  That doe will probably make it to next year.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 16, 2017)

Were you shooting from the ground?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 17, 2017)

Tmpr111 said:


> Were you shooting from the ground?


No, climber. He dropped and turned away to run. Thats why the arrow looks straight in. He turned his body to compensate the angle.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 17, 2017)

Shot a BIG doe today. She was coming to me but broadside at the time with 2 more behind her. At about 15 yds I drew then stopped her. She quartered to me. I let a RamCat fixed blade go and hit on top of her shoulder and it stuck down and back, into the good stuff. Ran 75 yds and fell on video. It was over quick. I think I got the top of the blade. About 1/3 to 1/2 of the arrow was hanging out as she ran off so I know I hit something hard. This is what normally happens when I bang a shoulder. Free ride !   ...Heres a couple different angles. I'm calling the other shot a stroke of bad luck and will continue my carnage as usual.


----------



## killabig1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Good shot, and congrats on more venison.
Way to keep those DeKalb deer off the streets.


----------

